# اخوة الخبراء والاخ وليد الحديدي ماذا يحدث Breakout_card_board



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
خوة الخبراء و اخي وليد ارجو ان تساعدني فقد وقعت في مشكلة مع Breakout_card_board
تتلخص المشكلة اني اكملت تصنيع ماكنة cnc واثناء فترة التجربة بدا العمل الاول كتجربة وقد عملت الماكنة بنجاح - اوقفت الكمبيوتر واعدت تشغيلة – وجدت ان محوران Y و Z يدوران ببطء شديد جدا جدا 
بعد الفحص وجدت ان Breakout_card_board قد انقطعت منة الاشارة وقمت بتغير الى مداخل اخرى وعادت للعمل فهل تعتقد ان الخلل من برنامج الماخ علما اني حذفتة وحملتة من جديد ولم يتغير شيء او من الكرت علما انة لا يبدوا انة عاطل وقد يكون من الدرايف مع الماخ هل واجهتك مثل هذه المشكلة 
نوع الكرت 
http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/297702752/MACH3_KCAM4_EMC2_CNC_Breakout_card_board_III.html

تحياتي


----------



## ksmksam (19 يونيو 2010)

ممكن تقومي بتشغيل الماكنة بدون البورد لكي هل البورد يعمل او لا 
انا لا استخدم البورد نهائيا


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

الاخ ksmksam السلام عليكم
كيف يمكن تشغيل بدون بورد اقصد كيف يمكنك ان تربطه مع الكمبيوتر 
اما بخصوص التاكد من عمل البور كما تعلم ان البورد له مداخل عديدة 
DB25 Output Pin1,P2,P3,P4,P5,P6,P7,P8,P9,P14,P16,P17. 
الان مداخل P3,P4,P5,P6,P7,P8,P9 توقفت عن العمل وعند قياسها بالفولت ميتر فانها تعطي اشارة 5 فولت في حاله عدم التفعيل وعند تفعيل فانها تعطي 0.8 فولت في حين P2 وهو يعمل حاليا فانه يعطي عند التفعيل 4.9 فولت ولاحظ بان اعداد المداخل بدا بتقلص كلما استخدمت الماكنه وهي تعمل على البديل الان واخاف ان تتوقف بالكامل
اناقمت بتصنيع بورد وهو يعمل بشكل جيد هل استطيع تركيبة مع الدرايف بدون ان تحرق الدرايفات
تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

اود الاضافة الى انني استخدم بدل محولة 5 فولت بور سبلاي وماخذ منه الخط الاسود والاحمر والذي يعطي 5 فولت وقد تم قياسة 5.12 فولت فهل يوثر هذا على الكرت بسسب الامبير؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

أخي ممكن أعرف نوع الدرايفرات ؟


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي ابو خالد
السلام عليكم
Stepping Motor 
Driver 
SD-2H086MB 
تجد المواصفات من هذا الرابط
http://www.acncn.com/com/sunrise/down/1231823644.pdf

اما المحركات وعددها 3 هي 
stepper motor for Nema 34



1, Technical Specifications

Part No.: 85BYGH450C-012

Frame Size: NEMA34

Step Angle: 1.8 degree

Voltage: 5.7V

Current: 3.0A/phase

Resistance: 1.9 Ohm/phase

Inductance: 22 mH/phase

Holding torque: 9.3N.m 1317oz-in

Rotor inertia: 3600g-cm2

Number of wire leads: 4

Weight: 5 kg

Length: 151mm


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
أخي العزيز هاذا الدرايف ما يحتاج breakout board قبله لأن مداخله معزولة (optically isolated) ، حتى لا تعقد الأمور اربط اسلاك الـ parallel port مباشرة بالدرايف و شغل و شوف النتيجة .
بس انت تستعمل برنامج mach3 أم ماذا ؟


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

نعم اخي استخدم ماخ 3 بس كيف اوصله بالكمبيوتر يعني اقطع سلك الطابعة واوصلة مباشر بالدرايف ارجو توضيح مع تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

نعم أخي إقطع السلك و أوصله مباشرةً بالمداخل الموجودة في الدرايف
طبعاً الـ common ممكن تربطه بأي pin من 18 إلى 25
و يبقى عندك الـ pulse و الـ direction و الـ enable الموجبة تربطها حسب ما وضعته انت في الـ mach 3


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

رحم الله والديك في الدنيا قبل الاخرة ياحديدي سوف اجربها واترك البورد وارجو ان تنجح هل من نصيحة معينة لهذه التجربة ؟
كما اطلب منك ان تخبرني ماذا يعني enbl واين اربطه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لا تقطع الكيبل اخي قم بإحضار سوكت طابعة من اي بوردة كمبيوتر ووصل بها الاسلاك وبكارت التحكم وبذلك يكون عندك توصيله يمكن فكها في اي وقت دون تخريب كابل الطابعه

ويمكنك تثبيت هذا السوكت مع كارت التحكم


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي ابوزياد على النصيحة سوف اخذه من مذر بورد عاطل


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

و والديك أخي العزيز
الـ enable هو إشارة تشغيل الدرايف يعني كل ما تريد الدرايف يشتغل لازم ترسل له إشارة على هاذا الـ pin 
حتى تربط هاذا الـ pin روح على الـ ports and pins ثم output signals راح تشوف enable 1 حط الرقم اللي تريده و روح على الواير و شوف السلك صاحب هاذا الرقم و اربطه على الـ enable + في الدرايفرات كلها .


----------



## cadnet (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز انا قصدت توصيله ENBL المكتوبة على الدرايف هناك توصيلة مكتوبه على الدرايق ولا اعلم ما هي - بالمناسبة اذا كانت Steps/rev.(for 1.8°motor) تساوي 5600 فهل اخذها على الدرايف 5000 او 6000 ماذا تنصحني
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (19 يونيو 2010)

نعم أعرف و أنا كذلك أتكلم عن الـ enable المكتوبة على الدرايف يجب أن توصلها بـ pin الـ enable الخارج من البورت .


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

الله يفتح عليك يعني لكل درايف 3 توصيلات من منفذ الطابعة واحد على puls وواحد على dir وواحد على enbl الطرف السالب طبعا واوصل الطرف الموجب ب 5 فولت .هل هذا صحيح - كيف كانت تعمل عندي - هل هي سبب المشكلة برايك - 
هل اربط مقاومة معينة عند التوصيل 
اعرف اني طوختهة زيادة بس انشاء الله هذا اخر سؤال - واتمنالك من كل قلبي المزيد من التقدم والزدهار في عملك
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

لا أخي أبداً أي سؤال عندك بعد كول المهم تشغل المكينة
ماكو داعي تربط أي مقاومة و لا تخاف على الحاسبة لأن الدرايفات بيها عزل ضوئي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

بس ما افتهمت سؤالك عن الـ steps/rev


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا / هذه تخص SW5 SW6 SW7 SW8 المكتوبة على الدرايف تخص steps/rev فاذا كانت عندي في ماخ 3 تقراء 5600 فهل اضعها 5000 او 6000 كذلك SW1 SW2 SW3 وهي تخص RMS current (A) اذا كانت 3 امبير هل اضعها 2.5 
تعبتك هواية


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

تتدلل أخوية ماكو أي تعب
بالنسبة لـ sw1 و sw2 و sw3 تعتمد على التيار اللي يتحمله الماطور يعني شوف الماطور مكتوب عليه كم أمبير و على أساسهة حدد الأمبيرية في الدرايف بحيث لا تتجاوز الأمبيرية التي يتحملها الماطور .
و بالنسبة لـ sw5, sw6, sw7, sw8 فهذه تحدد كم نبضة في الدورة الواحدة . 
لكن الرقم الموجود في mach3 هو عدد النبضات في الملمتر الواحد (و ليس في الدورة الواحدة) يعني مو نفس الرقم . و حسابهة حساب عرب ما بيه شي .
فأولاً لازم تحط هذه الأربعة مفاتيح وضع معين (انت تحدده حسب حاجتك للدقة) يعني مثلا 6000 نبضة في الدورة.
ثم تقيس المسافة بي سن و سن في الـ ball screw فمثلاً نقول المسافة طلعت 5 ملمتر.
معنى هذا أنه كل دورة للماطور تحرك المحور 5 ملمتر .
يعني كل 6000 نبضة تحرك المحور 5 ملمتر .
يعني كل 12000 نبضة تحرك المحور ملمتر واحد .
و بالتالي تحط بالـ mach3 الرقم 12000 اللي يمثل عدد النبضات المطلوبة لتحريك المحور ملمتر واحد (pulses/mm).
و طبعاً هذا مثال و الارقام افتراضية و يبقى عليك تشوف الأرقام اللي عندك و تطبق هذا الحساب .
و بالمناسبة آني افترضت أنه طريقة نقل الحركة هي باستخدام ball screw مربوط مباشرةً بالشفت مال الماطور و ليس عن طريق gear box أو قايش .
فإذا لم يكن ball screw أو كان هناك قايش لنقل الحركة أو gearbox فالحساب يختلف و انطيني خبر حتى أحسبلك الـ pulse/mm بطريقة ثانية .


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

عشت ياوردة ماجازيك وهذا دين برقبتي انشالله اردة يوم من الايام


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> و والديك أخي العزيز
> الـ enable هو إشارة تشغيل الدرايف يعني كل ما تريد الدرايف يشتغل لازم ترسل له إشارة على هاذا الـ pin
> حتى تربط هاذا الـ pin روح على الـ ports and pins ثم output signals راح تشوف enable 1 حط الرقم اللي تريده و روح على الواير و شوف السلك صاحب هاذا الرقم و اربطه على الـ enable + في الدرايفرات كلها .



عفا اخي ابو خالد هل قصدت هنا في enable + هو توصبل 5 فولت لها مباشرة وخط السالب الى enable - من احد اسلاك الطابعة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز انت بس اسأل و واجب علية أجاوب لا تكول هذا الكلام لا دين و لا بعدين 

أخوية العزيز موجود في الدرايف عندك -enable و -direction و -pulse أربطها كلها واحد بالآخر و أربطها مع الـ common اللي جاي من الحاسبة (يعني أي pin من 18 إلى 25) .
يبقى عندك الـ +pulse و +direction و +enable كل واحد منها أربطه بالـ pin اللي يحمل الإشارة اللي وضعت رقمه في البرنامج .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

يعني إذا حطيت في الـ mach3 في الـ output signals في enable1 رقم الـ pin مثلاً 7 يجب أن تربط الواير اللي يمثل الـ pin 7 بالـ +enable .
هذا بالنسبة لأحد الدرايفات ، أما الدرايفات الباقية فيكون الـ +enable فيها من نفس الـ pin اللي حطيته للـ enable للدرايف الأول ، يعني ببساطة تجيب واير و تربط الـ +enable للدرايفرات الثلاثة مع بعضها .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

و للتوضيح أكثر


----------



## الامبراطور (20 يونيو 2010)

أخى العزيز
كما قال لك الاخ الفاضل وليد وباقى الاخوة
طريقة التوصيل كالاتى




وبالنسبة لباقى الدرايفات استخدم المخارج التالية 4 و 5 و.............
ويجب تخصيص هذه الخارج كما قمت بتركيبها فى الواقع بالبرنامج المستخدم
وشكرا للجميع


----------



## الامبراطور (20 يونيو 2010)

أخى وليد اسف
عندما كنت ارفق المشاركة لم انتبه انك قد ارفقت مشاركة جديدة
لك الشكر على التوضيح


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

لا بأس أخي الامبراطور زيادة الخير خيرين الآن الأخ cadnet لازم يشغل المكينة بعد كل هاذي التوضيحات.
شكراً لك أخي على المخطط


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

اذا اريد اشكركم غير كافي لذا انا عاجز عن شكركم - حقيقي كفيتوا وفيتوا 
كنت رابطها بطريقة جدا مختلفة 
كنت ساحب خط حار من محولة خارجية للدرايف 5 فولت والغريبة كانت تعمل بس كل شوية يروح اشارة من الكرت واخذ مدخل اخر انشالله ماخربطت وماخربت 
تحياتي ياحديدي ويا امبراطور على المساعدة وانا اشكركم من كل قلبي لاني في وضع كنت بحاجة لها بعد ان وصلت الى حاله الياس وبحثت كتيرا ولم اصل الى نتجة - وفعلا لازم اشغلها بعد هذا الشرح الا اذا كنت حرقت بعض الاشياء
ششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررااااااااانننننننننننننن


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

العفو أخي و ان شاء الله ماكو شي محترق لأن عندك حماية بالعزل الضوئي


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اود اعلامكم بان الطريقة نجحت 100 % واقدم شكري وتقديري لكم
عدا بعض المشاكل التي واجهتها في المحور y والذي تم ايصاله على pin4& pin5 لايعمل وجاري البحث عن حل - وهل هناك طريقة لربط المت سويج والغاء البورد في هذه الحاله
تحياتي الحارة للاخ وليد والاخ الابراطور والاخ طارق وكل من ساعدني وادعوا الله لهم بالتوفيق
تحياتي الخاصة للحديدي الذي شلعت قلبة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

العفو أخوية و مبروك عليك تشغيل المكينة ، بس ما افتهمت شنو قصدك بإلغاء البورد ؟


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

والله اشكرك من كل قلبي
في مايخص البورد تعلم انه يحتوي على دائرة الخاصة بالمت سويج والهوم - هل هناك طريقة بان اركب مقاومات واربط pin10-11-12 بعد ما تم الغاء البورد؟
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

طيب انت الهوم سوج عندك شنو نوعه proximity switch لو ميكانيكي ، ممكن تحط صورة للسوج و إذا كان من النوع الأول شنو مكتوب عليه ؟


----------



## cadnet (20 يونيو 2010)

تسلم اخي وليد
السويج عندي من النوع الميكانيكي - يعني في الحاله الاعتيادية مقفل واذا تضغط علية يفتح او يقطع الخط وهو على عتلة ميكانيكية
هل هناك امل ؟
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

> اما بخصوص التاكد من عمل البور كما تعلم ان البورد له مداخل عديدة
> DB25 Output Pin1,P2,P3,P4,P5,P6,P7,P8,P9,P14,P16,P17.
> الان مداخل P3,P4,P5,P6,P7,P8,P9 توقفت عن العمل وعند قياسها بالفولت ميتر فانها تعطي اشارة 5 فولت في حاله عدم التفعيل وعند تفعيل فانها تعطي 0.8 فولت في حين P2 وهو يعمل حاليا فانه يعطي عند التفعيل 4.9 فولت ولاحظ بان اعداد المداخل بدا بتقلص كلما استخدمت الماكنه وهي تعمل على البديل الان واخاف ان تتوقف بالكامل
> اناقمت بتصنيع بورد وهو يعمل بشكل جيد هل استطيع تركيبة مع الدرايف بدون ان تحرق الدرايفات
> تحياتي


الأخ Cadnet سأجيبك بالتفصيل عما حدث بالـ Break out board والعطل الذي لحق بها , وطريقة علاجه , وسببه حتى لا يتكرر مرة أخرى.

لو نظرت للبوردة التي لديك لوجدت أن اطراف المداخل i/p وعددها 12 والتي أرقامها:
P1,P2,P3,P4,P5,P6,P7,P8,P9,P14,P16,P17

موصلة من خلال مرحلتين كالتالي:

المرحلة الأولى من خلال Buffer وهو عبارة عن 2xIC 74HC14 ستجدهما من طراز SMT في الجهة اليسرى , كل IC منهما 14 طرف.
كل IC منهما مسئولة عن عدد 6 مداخل , والذي حدث أن إحدى هاتين الآيسيهات احترقت ويجب تغييرها.
ويمكن تحديد الآي سي المحترقة بسهولة , ولكن يمكنك تغيير الاثنين إذا لم تستكع تحديدها من خلال الدائرة.
ووظيفة هذا الـ Buffer ضمان أن تكون الإشارة مربعة تماماً , وكذلك ضمان أن يكون الجهد المنخفض صفر والمرتفع 5 فولت تماماً , وأخيراً تنقية الإشارة من أية ضوضاء أو تشويش

المرحلة الثانية تمر بعد ذلك على عزل ضوئي Opto-coupler وذلك لضمان عدم تأثر جهاز الكمبيوتر بأية noise تصدر من الـ Power supply بحيث تتسبب في الضرر بالكمبيوتر
وستجد عدد 12 عزل ضوئي Opto- coupler نوع 817PC
وستجد كذلك عدد 5 pto-coupler للمداخل من الليميتات ولكن دون الحاجة لبفر
________
أما عن سبب تلف إحدى الآيسيهات.
فلو نظرت للجانب الأيسر من البوردة ستجد أنه يتم تغذيتها بعدد 2 باور سبلاي
وستجد كذلك وجود عدد 2 Jumper
والطريقة المثلة للاستعمال التالي:

أولاً يتم نزع عدد 2 جنابر الموجودة والتي تصل أرضي التغذية الأولى بأرضي التغذية الثانية , وكذلك جهد التغذية الأولى بجهد التغذية الثانية .. بحيث تصبح كل تغذية منفصلة على حدة.
تقوم بعمل تغذية 5 فولت منتظمة معزولة مخصصة للبوردة ما قبل الأبتو كوبلر والمخصص لجانب الكمبيوتر.
وجهد تغذية آخر 5 فولت يمكن أخذه من التغذية العمومية للدرايفرز.

الذي حدث هو انك أبقيت على البوردة كما هي وقمت بتوصيل الباور الخمسة فولت لها من التغذية الرئيسية
والمشكلة انه عند فصل التيار عن الجهاز تتولد spikes يمكن أن تؤذي الدارة وبالأخص إذا كانت التغذية غير منعمة.


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

ومن حظ الأخ Cadnet أن الدرايفر الذي لديه به Optocoupler و Buffer في مدخله من نفس نوع الذي بالبوردة.
وأنا أعرف نوع الدرايفر الذي لديه فهو يعمل بالآي سي A3986 التي تعطي microstepping 1 , 1/2 , 1/4 , 1/16
واستعمال الدرايفر بدون Break-out board لا غبار عليه لوجود حماية العزل الضوئي , ولكن في هذه الحالة ستواجه مشكلة عدم وجود pull up resistors في الدارة حتى لا يتم التحميل على مخارج الكمبيوتر أكثر من اللازم.

وبالتوفيق


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

طبعاً أخي بكل بساطة أربط الـ common (يعني من 18 إلى 25) بأحد أطراف السوج و على الطرف الآخر اربط أحد مداخل البورت (يعني مثلاً pin 10) بحيث عندما تضغط السوج يوصل الـ common بالـ pin 10 .
و قد يكون السوج يحتوي على 3 أطراف منها اثنان متجاورا فالبعيد أربطه بالـ common و الاثنان المتجاوران أحدهما normally open (no) و الآخر normally close (nc) فعليك أن تربط الـ pin 10 بالـ no .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (20 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> العفو أخوية و مبروك عليك تشغيل المكينة ، بس ما افتهمت شنو قصدك بإلغاء البورد ؟


الأستاذ الكبير وليد الحديدي
من الواضح ان الأخ Cadnet استغنى عن الـ Break-out board وقام بتوصيل الإشارة من مخارج الكابل مباشرة للدرايفر.
وهذه الطريقة يمكن أن تصلح لهذا النوع من الدرايفر فقط لأنه مصمم بحي يمكن أن يقبل الإشارة بشكل مباشر.
إلا أن استعمال البوردة أفضل لأنها لا تسحب أمبير عالي من إشارة الخرج في الكمبيوتر , وكذلك لوجود عزل ضوئي للمداخل الواصلة إليها من الليميتات والسويتشات

هذا الذي فهمته من مشاركات الأخ Cadnet ولا اعلم إذا كان فهمي صحيح أم أنني أخطأت


----------



## وليد الحديدي (20 يونيو 2010)

نعم أخي العزيز سيف الله و لا ضرر من ذلك لأنني قرأت الكتالوك الخاص بالدرايفات و هي تحتوي على عزل ضوئي للمداخل فلا مشكلة في الربط المباشر و الاستغناء عن البورد. 
أما اللمت سوج فلا مشكلة فيه لأنه pnp يعني الإشارة الداخلة هي إما 0 فولت أو open circuit يعني لا يوجد أي خطر على المذربورد و أنا أستعمل هذه الطريقة في كل المكائن التي عملت عليها و هي ناجحة تماماً .


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اخي وليد هل اقوم بوضع اي مقاومة ام لا هل تعني اني امررة مباشرة
اخي سيف اعتقد ان ماقلتة صحيح كنت شاك بان افتح الجنبر او اتركه ولاحظ ان لايوجد كتلوك للبورد - علما اني بسبب عدم استخدامة بصورة الصحيحة اعتقد اني اثرت على مدخل 4 و5 و9 و 14 اعتقد انها لا تعمل الان - هل كان من المفروض ان ارفع الجمبر واواصل كل 5 فولت على حدة هل هذا صحيح - علما اني وجدت قطع في خط التغذية بين نقطة توصيل 5 فولت والجمبر - كيف استطيع تحديد القطعة العاطلة علما انها لا يبدوا عليها اي احتراق او مايشير الى تلفها 
اعاني لان من y الظاهر عملية الربط الخاطئ قد اثرت على الحاسبة وفقدت عدد من لانها الان تعمل بتجاه واحد فقط ( اتكلم على محور y ) اعذرني لم افهم بعض ما ذكرتة وكيف التعامل معها - اقصد المواصفات - وهل هناك طريقة للربط كنت تعتقد بانها اصح من التي ربطها
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي بدون أي مقاومة أربط مباشر لأن هذا common يعني انت بالسليم لأنه 0 فولت


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يونيو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخي سيف اعتقد ان ماقلتة صحيح كنت شاك بان افتح الجنبر او اتركه ولاحظ ان لايوجد كتلوك للبورد - علما اني بسبب عدم استخدامة بصورة الصحيحة اعتقد اني اثرت على مدخل 4 و5 و9 و 14 اعتقد انها لا تعمل الان - هل كان من المفروض ان ارفع الجمبر واواصل كل 5 فولت على حدة هل هذا صحيح - علما اني وجدت قطع في خط التغذية بين نقطة توصيل 5 فولت والجمبر - كيف استطيع تحديد القطعة العاطلة علما انها لا يبدوا عليها اي احتراق او مايشير الى تلفها


سأراجع الدائرة وأخبرك بالآي سي التي يجب عليك تغييرها تحديداً

أما بخصوص الجنابر , فالصحيح هو ان ترفع الجنابر الاثنين من البوردة.
ثم تقوم باستعمال مصدر تغذية 5 فولت منعم (أرضي - +5v ) في الطرفين السقليين للروزيتة اليسرى , تمسكمها بيدك بحيث تكون وصلة الكمبيوتر لأسفل والمخارج لأعلى.

اما مصدر التغذية الـ 5 فولت المستمد من التغذية الأصلية فيتم تغذية الطرفين العلويين في الروزيتة اليسرى.



> اعاني لان من y الظاهر عملية الربط الخاطئ قد اثرت على الحاسبة وفقدت عدد من لانها الان تعمل بتجاه واحد فقط ( اتكلم على محور y )


إطمئن يا عزيزي تماماً , فجهاز الكمبيوتر سليم ولم يتضرر
هذه مشكلة عادية , ولها عدة أسباب.

وأرجو منك التأكد مما يلي:

أولاً : التأكد من ضبط برنامج mach3 فيما يتعلق بالـ stp & dir , وكذلك فيما يتعلق بـ Active high - low
ثانياً : التأكد أن أطراف الموتور الأربعة موصلة بالفعل ولم يتم قطع طرف منهم , لأن انقظاع أحد الأطراف أثناء التشغيل قد يؤدي إلى ظهور هذا العيب. 
ثالثاً : جرب أن تقوم بتغيير طرفي الدخول للموتور Y على طرفين آخرين , ولا تنسى أن تقوم بتعديل ضبط mach3 عليهم.

وفي انتظار ما ستسفر عنه النتيجة


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اعتذر لاني لا اعرف كيف ارفاق الملف 
لكن طريقة الربط على هذا الرابط 
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=104132&d=1269998704
واعتقد اني نفذتها كما هي


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وعثرت على هذا الكتلوك للبورد
http://www.mechmate.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=5954&d=1252100133


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز انت لست بحاجة الى البورد نهائياً انت فقط تعقد الأمر على نفسك أنا قمت بربط الكثير من المكائن بدون انترفيس كارد لأن درايفراتها تحتوي على عزل ضوئي و الـ home switch من نوع pnp


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي حديدي لاحظ ان طريقة الربط تختلف بالكامل على التي ذكرتها وانا حولت الدائرة الى طريقتك بس حسبت الفولت على الدرايف كان اقل من 5 فولت وبتحديد كان 2.5 فولت وكانت تعمل عدى y كان 1.5 فولت فهل هذا طبيعي
اعتذر فانا خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية - قسم ميكانيك
تحياتي
واشكر الاخ سيف واسال لو كنت فصلت الدائرة هل كان يعمل لدي


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي وليد صدقني استغرق العمل اكثر من 10 ساعات متواصلة كي اغير على طريقتك بس الان داحاول اضبط المحاور واللمتسويج على طريقتك - فقط اريد ان اعرف ماذا حدث - وهل احتاج ان اشتري مذر بورد جديد - هذا مافكر به اذا لم اجد حل للواي علما انه عمل الان لكن يتحرك بتجاه واحد
وانته لازم يسموك وليد الذهبي
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي الكريم Cadnet
كما ذكر لك الأستاذ وليد الحديدي انت لست بحاجة ماسة إلى الإنترفيس حالياً لأن الدرايفر الذي لديك به عزل ضوئي.

الآن نحن بصدد مشكلة دوران الموتور بنفس الاتجاه.
رجاء منك أن تفعل التالي:

أولاً تتأكد من أن الوصلات الأربعة للموتور موصصلة جيدأ ولا يوجد بها انقطاع.
ثانياً تأكد ان البين الوصال بالـ dir وصل وليس مقطوعاً , ويمكنك عمل اختبار بسيط بالفولتميتر لاختبراه كالتالي:

ضع الطرف السالب للفولتميتر على الأرضي , والطرف الموجب على بين dir الخاص بالموتور Y لذي يدور بنفس الاتجاه.

المفروض أنك لو ضغط على السهم في اتجاه معين يقرأ 5 فولت , وفي الاتجاه الآخر يقرأ صفر فولت.
إذا قمت بعمل الاختبار ووجدت أن القراءة لا تتغير فعليك بالتأكد من وصلات الكابل والكونيكتور.


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

مظبوط كلامك أخي سيف المشكلة الآن فقط في الـ dir الخاص بالـ y تأكد أنه الـ dir+ غير مقطوع و أن الـ dir- واصل يعني غير مقطوع و افحص الفولتية بين الـ dir+ و الـ dir- كما قال أخوية سيف الله .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يونيو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي حديدي لاحظ ان طريقة الربط تختلف بالكامل على التي ذكرتها وانا حولت الدائرة الى طريقتك بس حسبت الفولت على الدرايف كان اقل من 5 فولت وبتحديد كان 2.5 فولت وكانت تعمل عدى y كان 1.5 فولت فهل هذا طبيعي
> اعتذر فانا خريج الجامعة التكنلوجية - قسم ميكانيك
> تحياتي
> واشكر الاخ سيف واسال لو كنت فصلت الدائرة هل كان يعمل لدي


المشكلة أن هذه الطريقة يمكن أن تنجح بنسبة كبيرة , ولكن مشكلتها عدم وجود pull up resistors والتي تؤدي إلى انخفاض جهد الخرج العالي من الكمبيوتر إذا ما تم سحب إشارة منه.
وانخفاض الجهد لو زاد عن نسبة معينة سيؤدي إلى حدوث noise

كما أن هناك مشكلة اخرى وهي أن الأبتو كبلر الموجود بمدخل الدرايفر يقوم بخفض إشارة الدخل بقدر معين.
أن الأبتو كبلر في الدرايفر موضوع في البداية دون وجود Buffer قبله.
وهذا يؤدي بدوره إلى انخفاض الجهاد العالي لخرج الكمبيوتر عن 5 فولت.


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> انت عندما قست الـ 1.5 فولت كانت من البورت مباشرةً لو كنت رابط الانترفيس بورد ؟



لا رفعت البورد وانا اقارن بين x الذي يعمل بشكل جديد و y وربط بحسب مخطط الذي وضعته انت بالضبط


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الأعزاء الأوبتوكبلر لا يخفض الفولتية إلى هذه الدرجة لكن أظن أن الأخ cadnet قام بقياس الفولتية في الـ pulse أليس كذلك أخي ؟


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> المشكلة أن هذه الطريقة يمكن أن تنجح بنسبة كبيرة , ولكن مشكلتها عدم وجود pull up resistors والتي تؤدي إلى انخفاض جهد الخرج العالي من الكمبيوتر إذا ما تم سحب إشارة منه.
> وانخفاض الجهد لو زاد عن نسبة معينة سيؤدي إلى حدوث noise
> 
> كما أن هناك مشكلة اخرى وهي أن الأبتو كبلر الموجود بمدخل الدرايفر يقوم بخفض إشارة الدخل بقدر معين.
> ...



اخي سيف هل تعني ان البورد عاطل الان وان هذه القطعتين الصغيرتين يجب تغيرها وان هناك من يستطيع تغيرها او اشتري بورد ثاني - وانك تتوقع اني عند العمل سوف تحصل لي مشاكل


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> اخواني الأعزاء الأوبتوكبلر لا يخفض الفولتية إلى هذه الدرجة لكن أظن أن الأخ cadnet قام بقياس الفولتية في الـ pulse أليس كذلك أخي ؟



والله ياخي قمت بتحرك محور X وقست pulseمع سالب الذي بقربة وقد تحرك والفولتية كانت 2.5


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (21 يونيو 2010)

cadnet قال:


> اخي سيف هل تعني ان البورد عاطل الان وان هذه القطعتين الصغيرتين يجب تغيرها وان هناك من يستطيع تغيرها او اشتري بورد ثاني - وانك تتوقع اني عند العمل سوف تحصل لي مشاكل


لالالالا .. لم أقل هذا يا أخي الفاضل
يبدو أن مداخلاتي في نقاشك مع الأستاذ الحديدي ستتسبب في بلبلة.

دعنا الآن نناقش مشكلة دوران الموتور الـ y في نفس الاتجاه رغم انك تضغط في اتجاهي الحركة على الكي بورد.

وأتركك للتواصل مع الأستاذ وليد فيما يتعلق بالتوصيل دون أن أتسبب في التشويش

ومعذرة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

نعم أخي ماكو أي مشكلة عندك طبيعي لما تقيس الـ pulse دائماً لا يكون 5 فولت لأنه من إسمه pulse يعني الفولتية مقطعة و ليست مستمرة مثل الـ direction و مقدار الفولتية في الـ pulse يعتمد على السرعة و الفولتميتر يقيس معدل النبضات لذلك تظهر عندك أقل من 5 فولت بينما بالحقيقة كل نبضة فولتيتها هي 5 فولت .
أخي المشكلة عندك بالـ dir لأنك تقول أنه الـ y يتحرك باتجاه واحد و هذا معناه أنه الـ pulse شغال مهما كانت قيمة الفولتية 1.5 أو 2.5 أو أي قيمة و المشكلة عندك أنه الـ dir لا يتغير مع تغييرك للإتجاه .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

> لالالالا .. لم أقل هذا يا أخي الفاضل
> يبدو أن مداخلاتي في نقاشك مع الأستاذ الحديدي ستتسبب في بلبلة.
> 
> دعنا الآن نناقش مشكلة دوران الموتور الـ y في نفس الاتجاه رغم انك تضغط في اتجاهي الحركة على الكي بورد.
> ...


 العفو أخي سيف لا تقل هذا الكلام و الله انا استفاديت من معلوماتك حول عمل البفر أرجوك استمر معنا لنعمل معاَ .


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

سيف الله إسلام قال:


> لالالالا .. لم أقل هذا يا أخي الفاضل
> يبدو أن مداخلاتي في نقاشك مع الأستاذ الحديدي ستتسبب في بلبلة.
> 
> دعنا الآن نناقش مشكلة دوران الموتور الـ y في نفس الاتجاه رغم انك تضغط في اتجاهي الحركة على الكي بورد.
> ...



اخي العزيز سيف اود اعلامك باني قد راسلت الشركة المصتعة للبورد وقد وطلبت منهم ان يعلموني بفائدة الجمبر - وقد كان الخيار اما ان احاول رفع الجمبر وتجربه او استمرار مع الاخ وليد فاختاريت ان استمر مع الاخ وليد بس تفاجئت بانك حددت الخلل بصورة مباشرة وانا عند شرائي للقطع ارسلت لي الشركة مع البورد - والاخ وليد اخبرني اني استطيع ان الغيه - ولغيتة بس اريد اعرف ماذا حصل


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> نعم أخي ماكو أي مشكلة عندك طبيعي لما تقيس الـ pulse دائماً لا يكون 5 فولت لأنه من إسمه pulse يعني الفولتية مقطعة و ليست مستمرة مثل الـ direction و مقدار الفولتية في الـ pulse يعتمد على السرعة و الفولتميتر يقيس معدل النبضات لذلك تظهر عندك أقل من 5 فولت بينما بالحقيقة كل نبضة فولتيتها هي 5 فولت .
> أخي المشكلة عندك بالـ dir لأنك تقول أنه الـ y يتحرك باتجاه واحد و هذا معناه أنه الـ pulse شغال مهما كانت قيمة الفولتية 1.5 أو 2.5 أو أي قيمة و المشكلة عندك أنه الـ dir لا يتغير مع تغييرك للإتجاه .


اعتقد علي ان اجرب pin الذي بعدة بس ترة اني جنت مركب محوله غضب مال بور سبلاي الذي يركب بالكمبيوتر لذلك 5 فولت اتوقع راحت بالخسائر بعض pines 
اخي سيف احترق البورد بمجرد فصل كابل الطابعة عن البورد


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي وليد بالنسبة لللمت سويج اربط بين pin 10 مثلا وامررة بالمت سويج واوصله بالارضي ببنفس كيبل الطابعة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

كلامك غير واضح أخي شنو تقصد بالـ (الـ pin الذي بعده) ؟


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

أخي اللمت سوج بيه مخرجين أربط واحد منهم بالـ common و الآخر بالـ pin 10


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> كلامك غير واضح أخي شنو تقصد بالـ (الـ pin الذي بعده) ؟



قصدت اخي العزيز علي ان ابحث على pin جديد للا تجاة بدل الحالي للy


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> أخي اللمت سوج بيه مخرجين أربط واحد منهم بالـ common و الآخر بالـ pin 10



اخي هل انت مجرب هذه الطريقة لاني اخاف تحدث مشكله اذا ماركب مقاومة وجربت وركبت مقاومة وبس تتحرك ماكنة تتوقف من المت سويج راح اتوكل على الله واسويهة 
رحم الله والديك وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخوية وليد اني حاليا في اليمن اكمل ماجستر واي شئ تحتاج من اليمن اني حاضر


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

شكراً أخوية العزيز ممنون منك و موفق ان شاء الله بالماجستير بس أريد منك تدعيلنا .
بالنسبة لربط اللمت سويه مثل ما كتلك و لا تخاف مجربهة هواية بنفسي بس تأكد أن الواير الأول common مو غير شي ، و الـ common مال الحاسبة مو مال بور سبلاي أو أي شي ثاني .


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اتمنى لك المزيد من التقدم من كل قلبي والله يوفقك


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك جدا جدا 
الان الثلاث محاور تعمل بشكل جيد - بشكل مباشر - وتم الغاء الكرت بالكامل
اعاني فقط من قمت بربطة مثلما اخبرتني اي اوصلت PIN 10 الى اللمتسويج ثم اوصلتة الى common - اذا كانت الماكنة واقفة فان لمتسويج عند ضغطة يظهر اشارة انة يعمل ولجميع المحاور - لكن اول متفعل برنامج الماخ للعمل - ترفض الماكنة من التفعيل اي تتوقف عن العمل - وحسب اعتقادي - ان تفعيل الدرايفات يسحب طاقة عالية ممايسبب قطع لمدة لحظات عن بين PIN وcommon لذلك فانها سوف تتوقف - علما انه اذا وضعتها فقط HOMEX,Y,Z فلا تحدث هذه المشكلة 
هل واجهتك هذه المشكلة وهل تعرف حل لها 
تحياتي الحارة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

الحقيقة لم أفهم المشكلة أخي أرجو التوضيح أكثر
بس على العموم شوف الـ diagnostics في البرنامج و شوف الـ M1 Home , M2 Home و M3 Home و تابع اشاراتها لأن احتمال مقلوبة فأي واحد إشارته مقلوبه سويله Active low من الـ input signals .


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي وليد اكيد دخت مني
عموما اود تقديم شكري فلولاك لماشتغلت المكينة - اعتقد ان الربط صحيح وعند تفعيل الماكنة واثناء تشغيل enable للدرايف يعمل لمدة نصف ثانية وتنوقف الماكنة مؤشرة لمت سويج علما ان diagnostics لاياشر اي من لمت سويج قد توقف فقط تخرج اشارة لمت سويج - علما انها تعمل بشكل جيد في حاله ضغط على لمت سويج قبل التفعيل
اتوقع ضعف في اشارة توصيل واعتقد انها تحتاج الىدائرة تقوية اشارة - ماذا تعتقد؟ 
تحياتي


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اقصد بدائرة تقوية مثل مامرفق هل تعتقد انها ضرورية


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

> علما انها تعمل بشكل جيد في حاله ضغط على لمت سويج قبل التفعيل


 يعني لمن تضغط اللمت تشتغل ، هاذي اشارة معكوسة بس سويلهة Active low


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

بس بالنسبة للدائرة ما أعرف اذا مطلوبة او لا يمكن الاخ سيف الاسلام يجاوبك احسن مني على هذا السؤال بس ترة هذا الربط اني رابطه باكثر من 10 مكائن و ما بيهة اي مشكلة .


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي وليد تقول انك مركبهة باكثر من عشر مكائن - يعني الخطاء من عتدي - هل هذه المكائن بنفس طريقة الخارطة - اذا نعم - هل تفعل اي شيئ ثاني فقد يكون بسبب سلك enable الدائرة تعمل اذا ارفع هذا السك او اوقف الداريفات ولو كان ربط الذي ربطة يختلف عن الذي قلتة فان الدائرة تعمل عند تفعيل HOME فقط اي انها تعمل مع الدرايفات بصورة صحيحة وانا رابط HOME بنفس المتسويج
اكيد اكو خطاء عندي بس ماداعرفة بس اريد اسالك هل السويج الذي تستخمدة من نوع المفتوح او المغلق انا استخدم نوع المغلق في الحالة الاعتيادية اي يوصل الاشارة في الحالة الاعتيادية
تحياتي


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

سويت Active low للهوم لمت ؟


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اذا اسوي اكتف لو تتوقف مباشرة لان لسويج نوع نورملي كلوز


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

زين أكو شي دا أشك بيه
الرسالة اللي دتطلعلك تخص الـ limit switch لو الـ home switch ؟


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اعتذر عن التاخير لاني شغلت الماكنة وكانت limit switch


----------



## cadnet (21 يونيو 2010)

اخي وليد اعتقد انك تستخدم نوعية مختلفة من المتسويج واعتقد هي normally Open


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

رو ح على input signals و غير الـ setting كله إلى الـ X Home, Y Home, Z Home استعمل بس هاذي لا تستعمل اي شي ثاني ، سويلهن enable و اختار رقم الـ pin و بعدين ظبطهن خاف أكو واحد ينرادله Active Low إذا معكوس .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (21 يونيو 2010)

> اخي وليد اعتقد انك تستخدم نوعية مختلفة من المتسويج واعتقد هي normally Open


 ماكو فرق اذا نورمالي اوبن او نورمالي كلوز لأن تكدر تعكسهة بالـ Active Low


----------



## cadnet (22 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> رو ح على input signals و غير الـ setting كله إلى الـ x home, y home, z home استعمل بس هاذي لا تستعمل اي شي ثاني ، سويلهن enable و اختار رقم الـ pin و بعدين ظبطهن خاف أكو واحد ينرادله active low إذا معكوس .



اخي وليد سويته وبقت نفس الحاله هل تعتقد ان المذر بورد عاطل - مدخل الطابعة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (22 يونيو 2010)

روح على الـ input signals و انزل شوية راح تلكة Estop مرات تصير انه رقم الـ pin للـ estop هو نفسه رقم أحد اللمتات الثلاثة فيصير تداخل ، بس إذا الرقم مشترك وية أحد اللمتات غيره و ان شاء الله تشتغل .


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 يونيو 2010)

يا أخ Cadnet
دائرة توصيل الليميتات عندك بها خطأ.
فأنت قمت بتوصيلها على التوالي وهي NO بحيث يتصل نهاية المفتاح الأول ببداية المفتاح الثاني وهذا خطأ.
في حالة استعمالك المفتاح NO فيجب أن يكون التوصيل على التوازي وليس التوالي.

يعني باختصار تعمل التالي:
اولاً تقوم بوصل طرفي Com لكلي المفتاحين مع بعضهما البعض.
ثانياً تقوم بوصل طرفي NO في المفتاحين مع بعضهما البعض.
ثالثاً تقوم بوصل طرفي Com بالأرضي
رابعاً تقوم بوصل طرفي NO بالمقاومة المتصلة بالجهد الـ 5 فولت
خامساً تقوم بوصل هذين الطرفين الأخيرين بالـ parallell port pin
سادساً تقوم بضبط mach3 في الليميتات على Active low

أما إذا قمت بوصلها بالطريقة التي أدرجتها في الرسمة فيحب أن تكون NC
وفي هذه الحالة تضبط mach3 على active high


المشكلة التي ظهرت عندك طبيعية جداً
ففي حالة قيامك بعمل Referencing مفاتيح الليميت لا تعمل والهوم فقط هي التي تعمل.
وبالتالي فأرجو منك التفضل بإعادة توصيل الدارة بالشكل الذي اقترحته عليك.

ولكن في حالة الدائرة التي أدرجتها موصلة على التوالي يجب أن تكون المفاتيح NC


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> ماكو فرق اذا نورمالي اوبن او نورمالي كلوز لأن تكدر تعكسهة بالـ Active Low


مع احترامي لرأي الأستاذ الكبير وليد الحديدي
كلامك صحيح بالفعل ولكن في حالة التوصيل بالشكل الصحيح أولاً.
في حالة كون المفتاحين NO يجب أن يكون توصيلهما على التوازي.
وفي حالة كون المفتاحين NC يجب أن يكون توصيلهما على التوالي.
بعد ذلك نقرر وفقاً للدائرة الموجودة أمامنا ما إذا كانوا Active low أو High

وشكراً أستاذ وليد


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (22 يونيو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> روح على الـ input signals و انزل شوية راح تلكة Estop مرات تصير انه رقم الـ pin للـ estop هو نفسه رقم أحد اللمتات الثلاثة فيصير تداخل ، بس إذا الرقم مشترك وية أحد اللمتات غيره و ان شاء الله تشتغل .


كنت على وشك أن أذكر هذا السبب للأخ Cadnet لكن وجدت الأستاذ وليد سبقني

هناك تنبيه آخر للأخ Cadnet
تأكد يا أخي الفاضل أن الطرف الأرضي للمفاتيح متصل بالطرف الأرضي للـ parallel port على البينات من 18-25
لأن هذه المشكلة يمكن أن يكون سببها تشويش نتيجة عدم توصيل أرضي المفاتيح بأرضي الكمبيوتر.


----------



## cadnet (22 يونيو 2010)

اللاخ الفاضل وليد الاخ الفضل سيف 
هذه الدائرة التي ربطها بحب مافهمت من شرح الاخ م . وليد
اما بخصوص Estop فلا اعتقد هو المشكلة لاني واضعة بورت 0 واذا اخلي هوم تشتغل الماكنه فلو كان اي خطاء سواء Active Low او high لماشتغلت على الهوم 
والله حيرة 
فهمت من الاخ سيف اني لابد من اربط محولة خارجية - هل هذا صحيح


----------



## الامبراطور (22 يونيو 2010)

أخى العزيز الرجاء مشاهدة هذه المقاطع لضبط الhome
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lER74YSmvA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vagOQkunwsM


هذه مقاطع ممتازه لضبط الهوم للماكينة بالتفصيل


----------



## cadnet (23 يونيو 2010)

اشكرك على هذه الافلام الاكثر من رائعة
اود ان اسال هل استطيع وضع جميع المتسويج على مدخل واحد فقط اي 10 مثلا بدل 11 و12 لتوقعي تلفها وماذا يحدث - هل تعمل الماكنه بشكل جيد
تحياتي


----------



## سيف الله إسلام (26 يونيو 2010)

أخي العزيز Cadnet
عذراً لعدم استطاعتي الرد على رسالتك الخاصة حيث أن عدد مشاركاتي لم تتجاوز الخمسين , وبالتالي فخاصية الرد غير مفعلة بالنسبة لي وفقاً لقوانين المنتدى.

ولكن مبدئياً أقول لك لا تشغل نفسك بنزع الجنابر وأتركها كما هي حالياً حتى تتأكد من أن الدائرة تعمل بشكل كامل.
وفي هذه الحالة ستستعمل مصدر تغذية خمسة فولت واحد لدائرة الإنترفيس , حيث أن الجنابر الاثنين أحدهما يقوم بتوصيل الطرف الموجب للتغذية الخمسة فولت والثاني بتوصيل الطرف السالب لجزئي بوردة الإنترفيس.

وبالتالي ففي البداية أترك الجنابر حتى تتأكد من أن كل شيء يعمل , بعد ذلك نقوم بفصل التغذية لتأمين حماية قصوى لجهاز الكمبيوتر.
وشكراً أخي الفاضل وبانتظار النتيجة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 يونيو 2010)

> مع احترامي لرأي الأستاذ الكبير وليد الحديدي
> كلامك صحيح بالفعل ولكن في حالة التوصيل بالشكل الصحيح أولاً.
> في حالة كون المفتاحين no يجب أن يكون توصيلهما على التوازي.
> وفي حالة كون المفتاحين nc يجب أن يكون توصيلهما على التوالي.
> ...


استاذي العزيز انا اتكلم عن الهوم سوج و ليس عن اللمت سوج ، كلامك صحيح في حالة اللمت


----------



## وليد الحديدي (27 يونيو 2010)

اخي العزيز cadnet اليك الحل التالي :
بما ان المحاور الثلاثة شغالة و المشكلة فقط في اللمت او الهوم اترك كل شيء على حاله و اشتغل بالماكنة على وضعها الحالي ، لأن يبدو صعب جداً توصفلنا الحالة اللي عندك و صعب نحل المشكلة عن بعد و يمكن يكون السبب المذربورد عاطل و انا اعرف الكثيرين يعملون منذ سنين على مكائنهم بدون هوم سوج و لا لمت سوج.


----------



## cadnet (2 يوليو 2010)

وليد الحديدي قال:


> تتدلل أخوية ماكو أي تعب
> بالنسبة لـ sw1 و sw2 و sw3 تعتمد على التيار اللي يتحمله الماطور يعني شوف الماطور مكتوب عليه كم أمبير و على أساسهة حدد الأمبيرية في الدرايف بحيث لا تتجاوز الأمبيرية التي يتحملها الماطور .
> و بالنسبة لـ sw5, sw6, sw7, sw8 فهذه تحدد كم نبضة في الدورة الواحدة .
> لكن الرقم الموجود في mach3 هو عدد النبضات في الملمتر الواحد (و ليس في الدورة الواحدة) يعني مو نفس الرقم . و حسابهة حساب عرب ما بيه شي .
> ...



اخي وليد نفذت ما ذكرتة لي لكن كلما اغير المفاتيح تتغير الارقام
اذا كان Nema-34-Stepper-Motor-1317oz وبحسب خبرتك هل اضع الرقم قريب من 400 او قريب من 10000
اي هل هناك قاعدة معينة - مثلا المحرك العندي عزمة كبير وسرعتة بطيئه وعندما غيرت الارقام بداء يسخن - اي مقدار احصل على سرعة عالية - لاني احتاج سرعة العالية ولا احتاج عزم عالي
ارجو مساعدة


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز أي أرقام اللي تتغير يعني ماذا تقصد بـ (الأرقام) أرجو التوضيح لأنه دائماً أسئلتك غير واضحة


----------



## cadnet (13 يوليو 2010)

اخي وليد عندما اغير لـ sw5, sw6, sw7, sw8 تتغير معها الرقم في ماخ فكيف يتم ضبط بينهما مع العلم اني اخذت بنظر الاعتبار ماطرحتة بالسابق اي
تتدلل أخوية ماكو أي تعب
بالنسبة لـ sw1 و sw2 و sw3 تعتمد على التيار اللي يتحمله الماطور يعني شوف الماطور مكتوب عليه كم أمبير و على أساسهة حدد الأمبيرية في الدرايف بحيث لا تتجاوز الأمبيرية التي يتحملها الماطور .
و بالنسبة لـ sw5, sw6, sw7, sw8 فهذه تحدد كم نبضة في الدورة الواحدة .
لكن الرقم الموجود في mach3 هو عدد النبضات في الملمتر الواحد (و ليس في الدورة الواحدة) يعني مو نفس الرقم . و حسابهة حساب عرب ما بيه شي .
فأولاً لازم تحط هذه الأربعة مفاتيح وضع معين (انت تحدده حسب حاجتك للدقة) يعني مثلا 6000 نبضة في الدورة.
ثم تقيس المسافة بي سن و سن في الـ ball screw فمثلاً نقول المسافة طلعت 5 ملمتر.
معنى هذا أنه كل دورة للماطور تحرك المحور 5 ملمتر .
يعني كل 6000 نبضة تحرك المحور 5 ملمتر .
يعني كل 12000 نبضة تحرك المحور ملمتر واحد .
و بالتالي تحط بالـ mach3 الرقم 12000 اللي يمثل عدد النبضات المطلوبة لتحريك المحور ملمتر واحد (pulses/mm).
و طبعاً هذا مثال و الارقام افتراضية و يبقى عليك تشوف الأرقام اللي عندك و تطبق هذا الحساب .
و بالمناسبة آني افترضت أنه طريقة نقل الحركة هي باستخدام ball screw مربوط مباشرةً بالشفت مال الماطور و ليس عن طريق gear box أو قايش .
فإذا لم يكن ball screw أو كان هناك قايش لنقل الحركة أو gearbox فالحساب يختلف و انطيني خبر حتى أحسبلك الـ pulse/mm بطريقة ثانية .


----------



## وليد الحديدي (13 يوليو 2010)

أخي العزيز أني أول شي كلتلك :


> فأولاً لازم تحط هذه الأربعة مفاتيح وضع معين (انت تحدده حسب حاجتك للدقة) يعني مثلا 6000 نبضة في الدورة.


يعني أول شي تسويه تثبت الـ dip switch على وضع معين و بعدين تسوي الخطوات الباقية أما إذا كل شوية تغير وضعه فاعتيادي لازم كل شوية تعيد الحسابات و تحط أرقام جديدة بالبرنامج .


----------



## cadnet (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي وليد هو سؤالي كان محرك كبير الحجم فهل تفضل بحسب خبرتك ان يكون رقم اختيارdip switch صغير اي قريب من 400 او كبير قريب من 10000 علما اني جربت كل الحالات وكلها تحرك المحرك فايهما افضل بحب خبرتك هل الرقم كبير او صغير من خلال عملك بتصنيع مكائن cnc ايهما تفضل علما مواصفات هي 
Part No.: 85BYGH450C-012

Frame Size: NEMA34

Step Angle: 1.8 degree

Voltage: 5.7V

Current: 3.0A/phase

Resistance: 1.9 Ohm/phase

Inductance: 22 mH/phase

Holding torque: 9.3N.m 1317oz-in

Rotor inertia: 3600g-cm2

Number of wire leads: 4

Weight: 5 kg

Length: 151mm


----------

